# Milla Jovovich - Nippel-Alarm bei Gorbis Geburtstagssause



## Mandalorianer (31 März 2011)

*Milla JovovichNippel-Alarm bei Gorbis Geburtstagssause​*
*
Peinlich, peinlich! Bei der festlichen Geburtstagsgala anlässlich
Michail Gorbatschows 80. Geburtstag passierte Milla Jovovich ein Mode-Malheur:
Das Kleid der Hollywood-Beauty verrutschte und sorgte für einen Nippel-Blitzer. ​*

Peinliches Mode-Mahleur: Milla Jovovich war unfreiwillig der Hingucker beim Festkonzert zu Ehren von Michail Gorbatschows 80. Geburtstag. Obwohl neben ihr Stars wie Sharon Stone, Kevin Spacey oder Arnold Schwarzenegger in London über den roten Teppich flanierten, war Milla auf einmal das Lieblingsmotiv der Fotografen.

Grund für das Blitzlichtgewitter: Als Milla ihrer Limousine entstieg, verrutschte das Oberteil ihres Kleides und die 35-jährige Beauty sorgte unfreiwillig für Nippel-Alarm auf dem roten Teppich. Doch die Schauspielerin („Resident Evil“) bemerkte ihren Fauxpas zunächst gar nicht. Mit entblößtem Nippel lächelte sie in die Kameras.

Aber alles halb so schlimm: Der Couture-Unfall der attraktiven Ukrainerin war für Michail Gorbatschow vermutlich die größte Geburtstagsüberraschung – vielleicht auch die schönste.

*Hier die Bilder*
*http://www.celebboard.net/internati...ert-hall-london-30-3-2011-x72-update-2-a.html​*

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (31 März 2011)

*AW: Milla JovovichNippel-Alarm bei Gorbis Geburtstagssause*

genau, wieso peinlich. Hat sie prima gemacht :thumbup:


----------

